# Anyone wanna herf in Salt Lake City area?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be in town (for the first time ever) flying in on March 12th after noon. I haven't confirmed hotel yet, but will probably be around the Hill AFB area. I'll be in town for two days, flying out on the 14th. If anyone around the area wants to meet and herf, let me know. :ss


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good Luck!

I used to travel to Salt Lake about once a quarter. Be sure to bring your own smokes. The few shops I encountered were overpriced with no smoking area. The Hungry Trout Outlet had decent prices, but poor selection and nothing special.

As for where to smoke.

1. Spencers Steak House - Cigars allowed in bar
2. Small Piano Bar near downtown

Most anywhere that serves alcohol requires a membership fee to their Private Club. Be sure to ask whether you can smoke prior to paying the fee (usually around $5).

Brian


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Vader1974 said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> I used to travel to Salt Lake about once a quarter. Be sure to bring your own smokes. The few shops I encountered were overpriced with no smoking area. The Hungry Trout Outlet had decent prices, but poor selection and nothing special.
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks Brian!:ss


----------

